
It Seems Like Alzheimer's but Peek into Brain Reveals a Mimic - mzs
https://www.voanews.com/a/it-seems-like-alzheimer-s-but-peek-into-brain-reveals-mimic/4898038.html
======
mzs
>"What is now clear is that a lot of dementia is caused by gloppy proteins. We
used to think it was just two gloppy proteins, amyloid and tau," Nelson said.

>The next step: Finding better ways to measure abnormal TDP-43 and diagnose
LATE. (It stands for an unwieldy scientific name — Limbic-predominant Age-
related TDP-43 Encephalopathy.)

[https://www.nia.nih.gov/news/guidelines-proposed-newly-
defin...](https://www.nia.nih.gov/news/guidelines-proposed-newly-defined-
alzheimers-brain-disorder)

